# suexec+Fast-CGI und zentrale TYPO3-Sourcen (z.B.)



## Beme (9. Sep. 2010)

Hallo!

Ich habe einen Server mit ISPConfig 3 und suexec + Fast-CGI in Betrieb. Da ich ziemlich viele TYPO3-Installationen habe, wollte ich mal ausprobieren, die TYPO3-Sourcen auszulagern.
Also habe ich diese unter /var/www/typo3_srcs abgelegt und diesem Pfad dem open_basedir in ISPConfig (der in die fcgi-starter-skripte geschrieben wird) sowie den include_path in der /etc/php5/cgi/php.ini. Laut phpinfo ist auch alles wunderbar.
Die Rechte von /var/www/typo3_srcs habe ich testweise auch auf den Webuser gesetzt, mit dem ich das erstmal ausprobieren wollte. 

Jetzt habe ich aber das Problem, dass dem entsprechenden Symlink auf das src-Verzeichnis nicht gefolgt wird (Fehlermeldung, dass TYPO3 die Dateien nicht findet). FollowSymLinks ist aktiv und funktioniert auch innerhalb des webs, aber eben nicht außerhalb.
Ist das eine Restriktion von suexec? Was sind eure Erfahrungen?

Hat evtl. auch die Variable "PHP_DOCUMENT_ROOT" aus den fcgi-starter-skripten einen Einfluss?

Gruß
Benjamin


----------



## Till (9. Sep. 2010)

Das kann nicht gehen, da ja suexec gerade dafür da ist dass keine Dateiein von anderen Webs aus zu erreichen sind. Wenn Du eine zentrale typo3 Installation haben möchtest, must Du suexec ausgeschaltet lassen und dann den Pfad zur zentralen Installation zum open_basedir Pfad hinzufügen.


----------



## Beme (9. Sep. 2010)

Danke für den Tip. Ich hab jetzt suexec für das Test-Web deaktiviert, aber leider mit dem gleichen Ergebnis wie vorher. Dann muss ich nochmal ein bißchen rumprobieren.
In den Logs sehe ich keine Fehlermeldungen.


----------



## Till (9. Sep. 2010)

Überprüf nochmal die Symlinks auf der Shell, slo geh mit cd. "in" den symlink und schua ob Du auch wirklich im gewünschten typo3 Verzeichnis der zentralen Installation landest.


----------



## Beme (9. Sep. 2010)

EDIT: Hat sich vielleicht erledigt, habe einen Schreibfehler entdeckt..


----------



## Beme (9. Sep. 2010)

Ich hatte einen Schreibfehler im open_basedir...

Jetzt funktioniert es. Aber auch mit suexec! Und auch wenn der Ordner /var/www/typo3-srcs und alle Dateien darin root gehören und nicht dem speziellen web-User. Permissions sind 755.

Ist das gut oder schlecht?


----------



## Till (9. Sep. 2010)

Wenn es mit suexec geht, dann ist es ok. Hängt u.a. davon ab mit welchen Optionen die von Dir verwendete Linux Distribution suexec compiliert hat.


----------



## Beme (9. Sep. 2010)

Okay, dankeschön. 

Ich benutze Lenny.


```
# /usr/lib/apache2/suexec -V
 -D AP_DOC_ROOT="/var/www"
 -D AP_GID_MIN=100
 -D AP_HTTPD_USER="www-data"
 -D AP_LOG_EXEC="/var/log/apache2/suexec.log"
 -D AP_SAFE_PATH="/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin"
 -D AP_UID_MIN=100
 -D AP_USERDIR_SUFFIX="public_html"
```
Hängt es nicht auch damit zusammen, dass die typo3_src-Dateien immer nur inkludiert, aber nie direkt aufgerufen werden?


----------

